

Show HN: Open Source PHP/JSON Task/Todo list (No SQL) - mdewinter
https://github.com/RaymiiOrg/tasks.php

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, here's another "Open Source PHP/JSON Task/Todo list (No SQL)", my
personal one:

[https://github.com/TazeTSchnitzel/ajf.me/blob/master/htdocs/...](https://github.com/TazeTSchnitzel/ajf.me/blob/master/htdocs/index.php)

AJAX-powered, supports checking, unchecking, adding, removing, password
protection!

------
HugoDias
you HAVE to be kidding me. <http://addyosmani.github.com/todomvc/>

